# School Management Software



## Azagthoth (Apr 28, 2003)

Hi All,
I was wondering if anybody had experience with any school management software, and suggestions on which ones are good, which are crap, etc.  I've looked at web pages for about 6 or 7 , and done demos of a few, but I'd like to hear some opinions.  My instructor is looking for things like attendance reporting, notifications that fee contracts need to be re-signed, basic stuff really.  I'd like the program to be intuitive and easy to use so that he doesn't have to invest a huge amount of time on the learning curve! 

Thanks in advance for your input.


----------



## arnisador (May 11, 2003)

You might also ask in the Computer Support forum.


----------



## clapping_tiger (May 13, 2003)

I posted a reply in the computer support forum, just in case you check this one first.


----------

